# border problems



## mishugana (Mar 28, 2007)

I hear canada is turning back americans ho had minor misdemeanors  some 30 yers old anybody heard of this?


----------



## kapish (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes. I have heard of it right here


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 29, 2007)

Just so you know, the American Border guards are as fully miserable to Canadians when we go to the States.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 31, 2007)

*border crossings*

Yes IMO Canadian and U.S. border "police" are just as miserable either side of the fence.  I know through my work (mfg.auto industry) that a customer who had regularily crossed the border at least on a weekly basis before 9 11 was denied entry to the U.S. for disgressions which occurred in his 20's after 9 11Caught and yes convicted of possession of a couple of joints. 
This just happened this week to another friend of mine, who perhaps monthly crosses (by car) the border.  Her husband pulled up to the choice of lanes and of course picked the wrong one, that didn't seem to move.  So he backed up their car and moved over to the next lane-WRONG MOVE.  Border police were not happy with him, eventually ordering him out of the car with the keys, so that they could look into every nook and cranny in the car, including the trunk.  Held them up for at least a 1/2 hour or so and his wife said to me you think he (her husband) would know the "rules" by now, after all the crossings we have done!

Maureen


----------

